
Democratic senators to propose ban on use of facial recognition - longdefeat
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/2-democratic-senators-propose-ban-use-facial-recognition-federal-law-n1232128
======
dang
Proposed bills almost never go anywhere [1], so barring something unusual,
it's best to wait for a state change with more signal, a.k.a. significant new
information (SNI) [2].

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20bills&sort=byDate&type=comment)

[2]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22significant%20new%20information%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

------
apearson
Actual Title: "Facial recognition bill would ban use by federal law
enforcement"

~~~
hirundo
What a significant difference. I'm afraid of it in the hands of Big Brother.
But I would love for my phone to be able to look through my glasses and notify
me "violent escaped criminal 30 feet away at 11 o'clock."

Except then it would also be able to raise notifications like "person
affiliated with <outgroup> 30 feet away at 11 o'clock." Add syndication and
people who wrongthink could be tracked down like pokemon.

------
yummypaint
This is a good opportunity to improve the overall rigor in determining what
can pass as scientific evidence in trials. Companies push this garbage to make
a quick buck, prosecutors credulously buy in to boost their metrics, and the
justice system becomes increasingly unjust. The efficacy of this stuff hasn't
even been demonstrated, let alone the understanding of uncertainties jurors
must have to weight this kind of information. Putting the brakes on for now is
absolutely the right move. The fates of human beings should never be decided
by commercial black boxes.

[https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/FBI-Admits-
Pseudos...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/FBI-Admits-
Pseudoscientific-Hair-Analysis-Used-in-Hundreds-of-Cases-180955070/)

[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/03/reversing-legacy-
jun...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/03/reversing-legacy-junk-science-
courtroom)

------
25mph
When there's nothing newsworthy, the news agencies use the future tense.

